
Why is processing a sorted array faster than an unsorted array? - aps-sids
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array/11227902
======
dalke
There are 22 previous posting to this SO question. See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sorted%20unsorted%20array&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=sorted%20unsorted%20array&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
. The highest ranked, and also the one with the most comments (119) is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196)
.

